# Hinged back drag blade on a Boss sport duty



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That thing is huge!

How many mount points do you have?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah never seen one quite like that.


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

looks good , and works good too .


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1693541 said:


> That thing is huge!
> 
> How many mount points do you have?


6 in cutting edge with 3 in angle iron welded to the back. Two hinges with 1/2 bolts.


----------



## RichterNo1 (Sep 29, 2004)

Does it just drag when your plowing forward? Or do you have a way of lifting it...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jandjcarpentry;1693590 said:


> 6 in cutting edge with 3 in angle iron welded to the back. Two hinges with 1/2 bolts.


You're going to want more than two hinges.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You hit a crack in a driveway dead center its goingto bend that thing in half!


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

That's a great looking setup! You better patent that and consider a deal with BOSS.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1694313 said:


> You hit a crack in a driveway dead center its goingto bend that thing in half!


No way. It's supported by 3/8 angle iron the whole way down which hits the back of the cutting edge. What does your look like? You have never seen a hinged back drag blade before?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is another one.


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1694313 said:


> You hit a crack in a driveway dead center its goingto bend that thing in half!



Is this what yours looks like?


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Another


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130962&stc=1&d=1387816528


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

jandjcarpentry;1694338 said:


> No way. It's supported by 3/8 angle iron the whole way down which hits the back of the cutting edge. What does your look like? You have never seen a hinged back drag blade before?


Ok...... Good luck!


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Personally I'm not a fan of back drag blades, but mine work for driveways only. Sucks on open lots, and around curbs.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

They all look like they work really good!! Does anyone sell a kit or are they all home made?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

herbert02;1694476 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=130962&stc=1&d=1387816528


Nice looking welds.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

These things all look great!! How much noise do they make other wise?


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like a freight train in the middle of the night if its a light snow with no ice underneath.


----------



## Bruins82 (Jan 11, 2014)

JandJ did you make that yourself? Found a site online from Tewksbury,Ma that has one similar to it and was thinking of getting one installed but was wondering how they worked?


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Bruins82;1718762 said:


> JandJ did you make that yourself? Found a site online from Tewksbury,Ma that has one similar to it and was thinking of getting one installed but was wondering how they worked?


Highly recommend it if u do driveways. I called him several times but never heard back. I ended up having a friend weld it for me. If u do it yourself I would not use a cutting edged. Instead just get a piece of rolled steel and angle iron.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I have homemade backdrag blades on both my plows. Highly recommend using them for driveways! Nice job on that one by the way.


----------



## Bruins82 (Jan 11, 2014)

jandjcarpentry;1718795 said:


> Highly recommend it if u do driveways. I called him several times but never heard back. I ended up having a friend weld it for me. If u do it yourself I would not use a cutting edged. Instead just get a piece of rolled steel and angle iron.


 Thanks for the response. I'll try giving him a call on Monday and if no luck I'll look into finding someone that can fabricate one for me. Looks like it's worth the small investment


----------

